# nestbox



## PigeonMadness (Apr 21, 2009)

I thought I posted this already but can't seem to find it. Anyway, I'm building nestboxes and I want to know if a 2ft by 8inches by 8inches would be good enough for homers. Thanks


----------



## moonshadow13 (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm not sure if that is tall or deep enough but I could be wrong. 
Mine are 24"W x 12"H x 16"D


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

moonshadow's dimensions seem good because homers are a bit larger than other breeds


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

From experience it is best to have 16" deep. From your measurements, is that vertical nestbox or horizontal one 2 feet long? If it is 2 feet long, 8" high, 8" deep, then it might not be enough because nest bowls are like 8 inches. They will be on the edge. From experience, pigeons like to mate inside the nest box as well and 8" high makes that impossible. I have 12" high and the birds have difficulty mounting each other. Their heads touch the roof. I have the same measurements as moonshadow13.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

don't forget there has to be enough room for two birds, a nest bowl, and one or two growing squabs.


----------



## zeroc2k (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is my nest_box


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

That would be pretty hard to clean. I would also think he would want lock in ones, so he could lock a pair up.


----------



## zeroc2k (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh..I forgot, Top and bottom front can be lift up to make easy to clean


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

a typical nest box has a 20 in high x 30 in long frontage and 16 in deep.


----------

